# Erupção no Tambora para breve ?



## Norther (4 Out 2011 às 14:35)

A última vez que o vulcão mais mortal do planeta explodiu foi em 1815. Mais de 71.000 pessoas morreram no local. Ele também foi responsável por um inverno vulcânico que causou a pior fome em todo o mundo no século 19.
Agora, ele pode explodir novamente. O Monte Tambora está localizado na ilha de Sumbawa, na Indonésia. Enquanto ele não tem a explosão de vulcão mais poderosa da história, tem a que causou mais mortes diretas e indiretas.
Quando a explosão aconteceu em abril de 1815, Sumbawa foi obliterada. A caldeira, em seguida, entrou em colapso, após alguns meses de atividade pesada. A maioria da população da ilha foi morta e sua vegetação foi reduzida a cinzas.
Algumas árvores foram arrancadas e empurradas para dentro do mar, juntamente com cinzas, criando jangadas gigantes. E tsunamis gerados pela explosão afetaram ilhas nas proximidades.
Mas o seu poder destrutivo não foi apenas limitado a região. A explosão do vulcão afetou o mundo inteiro.
Cinzas subiram em uma coluna que atingiu 43 quilômetros de altura, até a estratosfera. As partículas mais pesadas eventualmente caíram, mas um véu de aerossóis de sulfato permaneceu na estratosfera por anos, escurecendo a luz do sol em toda parte.
Isso interrompeu todo o clima global em grande forma, e iniciou uma cadeia de eventos que matou milhões através do Hemisfério Norte. No ano seguinte, não houve verão e as temperaturas desceram uma média de 0,5 graus Celsius. Não parece muito, mas o enxofre liberado pelo vulcão causou estragos em culturas agrícolas e morte da pecuária em todos os lugares.
Os Estados Unidos experimentaram extremas geadas e neve pesada no meio do “verão”, arruinando tudo nos campos. O mesmo aconteceu em outros lugares, causando uma grande fome em todo o mundo. Esta fome ajudou a espalhar uma nova cepa da cólera na Ásia e uma epidemia de tifo no sudeste da Europa e no Mediterrâneo oriental. Não foi divertido.
Sabendo de tudo isso, especialistas estão dizendo que o Monte Tambora está pronto para entrar em erupção novamente.
Um fluxo constante de terremotos está agitando a ilha, de menos de cinco por mês em abril para mais de 200 agora. Colunas de cinzas já estão ventilando tão altas quanto 1.400 metros.
As autoridades já estabeleceram um perímetro de perigo de 3,22 quilômetros e seus habitantes estão evacuando sob as ordens do governo.
A maioria das pessoas de lá conhece a história de 1815 e não precisa de qualquer ordem para começar a correr. Na verdade, as pessoas de fora da zona de perigo também estão fugindo por puro medo.
Ninguém sabe ao certo se o Monte Tambora vai explodir com a mesma intensidade de 1815, ou quando vai explodir. Mas sabemos que ele está despertando, o que certamente não é bom.[Gizmodo]


http://hypescience.com/vulcao-mais-mortal-do-mundo-esta-prestes-a-entrar-em-erupcao-novamente/

Este foi um site que encontrei com artigos muito interessantes e se este vulcão esta prestes a rebentar vamos ter uns próximos anos muito interessantes


----------



## Vince (4 Out 2011 às 14:47)

É um assunto a seguir com interesse e atenção dada a história desse vulcão e o seu efeito no clima.

Contudo há um erro muito habitual em assumir-se que se determinado vulcão histórico uma vez teve uma explosão muito violenta (VEI7 neste caso) que todas as erupções que terá a seguir também o tenham que ser. Não é assim, até pode suceder isso mesmo, mas nunca se pode presumir de antemão que assim seja, até é mais provável que não o seja.

Recomendo a leitura deste artigo, para não estar a repetir:
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2011/09/tambora-why-the-volcano-wont-kill-us-all-at-least-not-yet/


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Out 2011 às 16:08)

O título está bastante original, se o Tambora é violento o que serão super vulcões, além que se teve uma erupção tão violenta em 1815 poderá (ou não) voltar a ocorrer outra igual pois as erupções violentas no Tambora ocorrem num regime que varia entre os 11 a 12 mil anos.


----------



## Paulo H (4 Out 2011 às 18:21)

Mário Barros disse:


> O título está bastante original, se o Tambora é violento o que serão super vulcões, além que se teve uma erupção tão violenta em 1815 poderá (ou não) voltar a ocorrer outra igual pois as erupções violentas no Tambora ocorrem num regime que varia entre os 11 a 12 mil anos.



Entre 11 a 12 mil anos? Bem.. isso soa-me a idade do gelo..


----------



## Zapiao (4 Out 2011 às 20:34)

Topico a seguir


----------



## belem (5 Out 2011 às 15:38)

Muito interessante.


----------



## irpsit (27 Nov 2011 às 15:50)

O Tambora teve uma erupção catastrófica em 1815 porque já estava adormecido há muito tempo: 1000 anos antes da última erupção, e 4000 anos antes da última erupção mais violenta.

Portanto, se houver nova actividade será pequena, provavelmente na escala VEI3 ou VEI4.

Se quisermos procurar a próxima VEI6 ou VEI7 teremos que olhar para vulcões há muito adormecidos. Por exemplo, Campo Flegri em Itália. 

Mas certamente haverá muitos outros que não são muito conhecidos e com esse potencial.

Por exemplo, na Islândia, poderemos ter um VEI6 ou VEI7 no Tindjfjallajokull ou no Hofsjokull, acormecidos há milhares de anos e sendo vulcões de tamanho considerável, mas o silêncio nestes ainda é quase absoluto. Mais provavelmente espero uma VEI5 ou VEI6 algures nos próximos séculos num dos seguintes: Bardarbunga, Kverfjoll, Oraefajokull ou Hengill, adormecidos há vários séculos, mas mostrando alguns sinais de despertar. O Katla provavelmente só terá uma VEI5 quanto muito. Mas espero uma VEI7 mais provavelmente numa zona de subdução, como o Pacífico.

Seria interessante ver que vulcões na Indonésia, Filipinas, Japão, Rússia oriental, Andes ou Nova Zelândia, poderão ter este potencial.


----------

